# Lenovo ideapad 330 FreeBBD install



## Unee0x (Feb 17, 2019)

Has anyone had success installing FreeBSD on an Lenovo ideapad 330-15arr?
I’ve tried to install 12-Release and Current, but both fail miserably before the main install page? Any ideas?


----------



## newbsdkv (Feb 17, 2019)

Could you provide details? How far are you able to get with the install?


----------



## Unee0x (Feb 17, 2019)

newbsdkv said:


> Could you provide details? How far are you able to get with the install?


Man, it just pauses halfway thru the hardware check.


----------



## Unee0x (Feb 17, 2019)

Unee0x said:


> Man, it just pauses halfway thru the hardware check.


Once the hardware check gets to the uhub1 section, the system freezes.


----------

